# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  فساتين كلها نعومه

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.


فساتين ناعمه بس الحلو فيها قصتها والوانها 


 

 

 

 



 













*

----------


## N_tarawneh

دخيل الله على هالنعومه يا باريسيا ... :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):  

شو هالذوق العالي /عن جد أنت ِ مش طبيعية ...

----------


## باريسيا

> دخيل الله على هالنعومه يا باريسيا ...   
> 
> شو هالذوق العالي /عن جد أنت ِ مش طبيعية ...


*الله يسلمك ..
ولا شي من روعة ماتقدم ..
مرسي اكتير  *

----------


## ayman

very nice

بالله دخيلك هلا مين اغلى البنت الي راح تلبس هيك اشياء ولا الفستان ؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> دخيل الله على هالنعومه يا باريسيا ...   
> 
> شو هالذوق العالي /عن جد أنت ِ مش طبيعية ...


بتحكي معي نادر

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بتحكي معي نادر


احكي معك انت ليش يا العالي ...!!!  :Db465236ff:  

انت مفكر حالك باريسيا أبو الفنون ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> very nice
> 
> بالله دخيلك هلا مين اغلى البنت الي راح تلبس هيك اشياء ولا الفستان ؟؟


*الفساتين حلوه اكتير بس البنت بتحليه اكتر 
والفستان غالي بس البنت غاليه وبيلبقلها الغالي لعيونها .
وله انت مش معي .؟

منورني ايمن ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> بتحكي معي نادر


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

من دون مجاملة يا باريسيا ...

الفساتين بتشّلع القلب شّلع ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

مش  مثل مدامي أم سحاب / طنهارها بزقمي ولابسه ثوب رجالي وإن حكيت ليها تعالي نروح نسهر ، بتلبس فوتيك جيش وبسطار ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> من دون مجاملة يا باريسيا ...
> 
> الفساتين بتشّلع القلب شّلع ...   
> 
> مش  مثل مدامي أم سحاب / طنهارها بزقمي ولابسه ثوب رجالي وإن حكيت ليها تعالي نروح نسهر ، بتلبس فوتيك جيش وبسطار ...


*    
طيب ليش ماتحكي معها .؟
خدها من ايدها ووديها لسوق ونقي معها وبدي رايك ..
وبعتها على الصالون اتجمل حالها 
وحكي معها بحنيه وقلها انت شو بتحب وكيف بدك اتكون هي ..
والله بالكلمه الطيبه مع الوحده بتقدروا توصلوا معهن لنتيجه امنيحه ..

وصفك لاعجابك قويه بصراحه ..

تعرف هل الفساتين لو شرت نفس القماش والالوان وفصلته عند وحده مابيكلفها شي ..
بس الشغله بدها ذوق وطولت بالي وايد ماهره بالقص والخياطه ..

عنجد انا بحبهم لهل الفساتين وفي منها اكتييييير بغير قصات بس طبوا وختاروا ..

بس انا اكتير مبسوطه انه عجبك الفساتين ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *    
> طيب ليش ماتحكي معها .؟
> خدها من ايدها ووديها لسوق ونقي معها وبدي رايك ..
> وبعتها على الصالون اتجمل حالها 
> وحكي معها بحنيه وقلها انت شو بتحب وكيف بدك اتكون هي ..
> والله بالكلمه الطيبه مع الوحده بتقدروا توصلوا معهن لنتيجه امنيحه ..
> 
> وصفك لاعجابك قويه بصراحه ..
> 
> ...


لو احكيلها هالحكي رح أطخني ... :Eh S(2):  

الله بلاني فيها شو بدي أساوي ...

نفسي أشوفها مره واحده بس مرة في العمر  تلبس فستان سهره مثل الي بتيجي على التلفزيون ، لما احكيلها شو رأيك تلبسي فستان مثل هالفساتين الي في التلفزيون وخاصة فساتين السوارية والماتنيه ، بتزعل وبتضربني بأي اشي في إيدها ، مرة ضربتي بصحن كبير مليان بوشار ... :Eh S(2):   ...

بدل الصراحة هيه ما بلوق عليها أشي ، عمرك شفتي مرأة ما بتحمم إلا بالسنة مره او مرتين ، نفسي أشوفها مره على المرآة بتتمكيج ولا بتبرد في أظافرها ، يا بنت الناس عمرك شفتي مرأة بتسمع أغاني تلولحي يا داليه يا أم غصون العاليه ومطربها المفضل ميحد حمد وغزلان نفسي مره واحده تسمع لـ إليسا أو روبي او نانسي عجرم ، شو بدي أساوي أنا صابر عليها من شأن الولاد بس عندي 6 اولاد و4 بنات ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

والمشكلة إنها بتغار كمان ... :Eh S(2):  

الله يسامحك يا باريسيا / فتحتي جروحي ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

*    
احزنت عليك ..
رجائا" ان احكيت عنها احكي بالمنيح ..
لان الواحد لما بيحكي عن مرته كانه .......... لهيك لاتحكي عنها بشي فض ..
اسمع المراءه بطبيعتها امنيحه فيها قساوه بس بالي معها امنيح بتكون امنيحه وتفديه بالموت ..
الحكي معها اكيد بتجيب نتيجه وحاول قدر المستطاع احكيلها انت شو بتحب وشو بتتمنى مره ومرتين وتلاته ..
معقوال مراء بتمد ايدها على زوجها بصراحه هي وحده قويه وممكن عقلها مش مجمع بهل لحظه او بتفكر انها عم بتمون عليك او عم تمزح معك باسلوبها ..
ممكن يكون قاسي تعاملها بس مابتقصد الاذيه 

وانت يامتر نادر ..الك شخصيتك وحظورك والمفروض كمان تكون دبلوماسي ..
مابصدق كلامك ..
لان الي متلك مستحيل يحكي عن جرحه ومستحيل تحكي بشي صار معه 
وكمان مستحيل مابتقدر توصل مع مرتك لنتيجه رغم انك مع الكل بتوصل وتفك حبل المشنقه من الرقبه مابتقدر على مرتك .؟
مابعرف بس حاسيتك عم تتخوث علي  
لو انت عنجد بتحكي الله يكون الك معين 
وحاول تحكي لاختها او صاحبيتها مافيها شي وخليهم يحكوا معها ويقنعوها باسلوبهن واكيد بتجيب نتيجه ..
مافي مراءه مابتحب السعاده لزوجها او تخرب بيتها بيدها .
وانا بتمنى انك عم تحكي الصحيح معي وماعم تتخوث علي 
لان هيك انا بعتبرها الي صفعه قويه الي ..
بتمنالك كل السعاده والله يفرجها عليك ..*

----------


## سرور

اكثر اشي اعجبني الفستان التاني 
كتير روعة وبعدين الالوان مريحة جدا والتفصيل يا عيني عليه 
تسلم ايدك يا عزيزتي والله انك مذوقة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الله يعينك يا ام سحاب وقعت بلسان نادر  الله يتولاك رحمتة 

كثير كثير كثير الفساتين حلوات انا قررت لما اخطب اني ما اخذ اري حد الا باريسيا بالفساتين والاكسسوار

----------


## ayman

> *الفساتين حلوه اكتير بس البنت بتحليه اكتر 
> والفستان غالي بس البنت غاليه وبيلبقلها الغالي لعيونها .
> وله انت مش معي .؟
> 
> منورني ايمن ..*


طبعا القالب غالب  وانا بعرف مثل بيقول 


(( وش ينفع الماشطة بالوجه العكر )) يعني شو بينفع الي بتزبط حالها وبتلبس من الأخر والغالي اذا كانت شنعة

----------


## ayman

> لو احكيلها هالحكي رح أطخني ... 
> 
> الله بلاني فيها شو بدي أساوي ...
> 
> نفسي أشوفها مره واحده بس مرة في العمر  تلبس فستان سهره مثل الي بتيجي على التلفزيون ، لما احكيلها شو رأيك تلبسي فستان مثل هالفساتين الي في التلفزيون وخاصة فساتين السوارية والماتنيه ، بتزعل وبتضربني بأي اشي في إيدها ، مرة ضربتي بصحن كبير مليان بوشار ...  ...
> 
> بدل الصراحة هيه ما بلوق عليها أشي ، عمرك شفتي مرأة ما بتحمم إلا بالسنة مره او مرتين ، نفسي أشوفها مره على المرآة بتتمكيج ولا بتبرد في أظافرها ، يا بنت الناس عمرك شفتي مرأة بتسمع أغاني تلولحي يا داليه يا أم غصون العاليه ومطربها المفضل ميحد حمد وغزلان نفسي مره واحده تسمع لـ إليسا أو روبي او نانسي عجرم ، شو بدي أساوي أنا صابر عليها من شأن الولاد بس عندي 6 اولاد و4 بنات ...   
> 
> والمشكلة إنها بتغار كمان ... 
> ...



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> *    
> احزنت عليك ..
> رجائا" ان احكيت عنها احكي بالمنيح ..
> لان الواحد لما بيحكي عن مرته كانه .......... لهيك لاتحكي عنها بشي فض ..
> اسمع المراءه بطبيعتها امنيحه فيها قساوه بس بالي معها امنيح بتكون امنيحه وتفديه بالموت ..
> الحكي معها اكيد بتجيب نتيجه وحاول قدر المستطاع احكيلها انت شو بتحب وشو بتتمنى مره ومرتين وتلاته ..
> معقوال مراء بتمد ايدها على زوجها بصراحه هي وحده قويه وممكن عقلها مش مجمع بهل لحظه او بتفكر انها عم بتمون عليك او عم تمزح معك باسلوبها ..
> ممكن يكون قاسي تعاملها بس مابتقصد الاذيه 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):   :SnipeR (99):

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


على شو بتضحك شو بحكي نكت  :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> على شو بتضحك شو بحكي نكت


وانت شو دخلك

----------


## العالي عالي

> وانت شو دخلك


هيك الله خالقني بحب ادخلك بكل اشي

عندك اعتراض  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## ayman

> هيك الله خالقني بحب ادخلك بكل اشي
> 
> عندك اعتراض


الله يشفيك انت بس استمر على الدوا وبتطيب بسرعة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يشفيك انت بس استمر على الدوا وبتطيب بسرعة


انا صابني المرض بس شفتك  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انا صابني المرض بس شفتك


الله يسامحك انا بمرض ماشي ماشي يا ابو المرض

----------


## العالي عالي

> الله يسامحك انا بمرض ماشي ماشي يا ابو المرض


انت فايروس بحد ذاتو  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> انت فايروس بحد ذاتو


حلو كثير شكراعلى المجاملة لأنو الفايروس هو الأشي الوحيد مش قادرين يقضو عليه الغرب

----------


## باريسيا

> اكثر اشي اعجبني الفستان التاني 
> كتير روعة وبعدين الالوان مريحة جدا والتفصيل يا عيني عليه 
> تسلم ايدك يا عزيزتي والله انك مذوقة


*مرسي اكتير 
الذوق منك ..
اهلا وسهلا فيك ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يعينك يا ام سحاب وقعت بلسان نادر  الله يتولاك رحمتة 
> 
> كثير كثير كثير الفساتين حلوات انا قررت لما اخطب اني ما اخذ اري حد الا باريسيا بالفساتين والاكسسوار


*مرسي اكتير الك والك احلا ذوق وصبر وبجهز كل شي الك مشان ماتتعبي وتنسي شي او بينقصك شي ..
والله منى عيني اكون معك بالجهاز ..
مرسي الك اختي على هل الطله وهل الرد الله يجبر بخاطرك ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> طبعا القالب غالب  وانا بعرف مثل بيقول 
> 
> 
> (( وش ينفع الماشطة بالوجه العكر )) يعني شو بينفع الي بتزبط حالها وبتلبس من الأخر والغالي اذا كانت شنعة


*هههههههههه المتل التاني بيموت ضحك اول مره بسمعه ..*

----------

